# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مکانیک یا برق؟

## mohamamdf14

سلام دوستان . من بین این دوتا رشته گیر کردم ، دقیقا هم نمیدونم علاقم به کدوم طرفه . اگر ممکنه یه مقایسه ای انجام بدید که من بتونم اونی که برای من مناسبتره رو انتخاب کنم . تیپ شخصیتیم هم istj هستش . به کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی هم علاقه زیادی دارم بنابراین دوست دارم رشته ای انتخاب کنم که ارتباطش با کامپیوتر بیشتر باشه(برق این شرایطو داره ،درسته؟).

----------


## mohsen0742

با سلام هر دو رشته های قوی گروه مهندسی هست از نظر سختی شاید مقداری برق سنگین تر باشد و محاسبات ریاضیاتی بیشتری دارد . انتخاب هر کدام خوب است تنها به شرط عالی بودن در آن اما اگر با برنامه نویسی آشنایی کاملی دارید و علاقمند هستید مهندسی کامپیوتر هم گزینه مناسبی هست .

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohamamdf14


سلام دوستان . من بین این دوتا رشته گیر کردم ، دقیقا هم نمیدونم علاقم به کدوم طرفه . اگر ممکنه یه مقایسه ای انجام بدید که من بتونم اونی که برای من مناسبتره رو انتخاب کنم . تیپ شخصیتیم هم istj هستش . به کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی هم علاقه زیادی دارم بنابراین دوست دارم رشته ای انتخاب کنم که ارتباطش با کامپیوتر بیشتر باشه(برق این شرایطو داره ،درسته؟).


واحدهای برق با کامپیوتر اشتراک بیشتری داره تا مکانیک
مقایسه نمیتونم بگم برات چون برداشت هر فرد متفاوته میتونی خودت سرچ بکنی و مقایسه کنی*

----------


## painterzx

من خودم برق میخونم با این چیزی که شما میگی برق برو مکانیک بیشتر نقشه کشی و گشتاور و نیرو و... هست اما برق بیشتر برنامه نویسی و مدار و... هست.

----------


## mohamamdf14

up

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوستان . من بین این دوتا رشته گیر کردم ، دقیقا هم نمیدونم علاقم به کدوم طرفه . اگر ممکنه یه مقایسه ای انجام بدید که من بتونم اونی که برای من مناسبتره رو انتخاب کنم . تیپ شخصیتیم هم istj هستش . به کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی هم علاقه زیادی دارم بنابراین دوست دارم رشته ای انتخاب کنم که ارتباطش با کامپیوتر بیشتر باشه(برق این شرایطو داره ،درسته؟).


بعد میدونی که رشته کامپیوتر هم داریم!
برید کامپیوتر بعد اختیاری ها رو سخت افزار بردارید.
اگه نمیتونید برق بهتره تا مکانیک...

----------


## mohamamdf14

> بعد میدونی که رشته کامپیوتر هم داریم!
> برید کامپیوتر بعد اختیاری ها رو سخت افزار بردارید.
> اگه نمیتونید برق بهتره تا مکانیک...


مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه های مورد نظرم رو نمیتونم بیارم(الویت اول انتخاب میکنم ولی احتمالش کمه) . بنابراین تمرکزم روی برق و مکانیکه . در کل ممنون

----------


## BATMAN

هر دو رشته حقیقتش خیلی جذاب و کاربردی هستن،istp فک کنم مکانیک مناسب ترین شغل براش باشه برای istj نمیدونم...به نظر من علایقه اینجا فاکتور تعیین کننده هست،هر و آینده کاری خوبی دارن و وضعیت اپلای برق فکر کنم یه کوچولو بهتر باشه.

----------

